

Announcing Women 2.0 Labs -- this summer in SF - anuleczka
http://www.women2.org/announcing-women2org-labs/

======
thisgirlangie
Open to BOTH men and women, this is an after-hours rapid-prototyping program.
Meet your future founders and moonlight on your venture with Women 2.0 Labs.

This is a new 5-week program for engineers, developers, biz dev folks, and
marketing mavens to develop high-growth technology ventures in San Francisco,
CA.

This Women 2.0 program is open to both women and men.

